# 2001 chevy malibu audio problems



## boomer_ (Mar 24, 2010)

So I changed the battery but apparently the radio wasn't hooked up to the alternator and the anti theft disabled the radio, screen of the is blank but the buttons back lights are still working but they don't do anything, is there any way I could repair it myself? thanks for any help


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You can resolve this issue if you have the security code for the radio. The code should be in your owner's manual if the radio is a factory installed unit.... instructions will also be provided in your manual. If you have an aftermarket unit the instructions and code will be provided in the install manual.


----------

